# My So Far Only Litter



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 27, 2013)

It was a litter of albino feeders


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute! I've done something like this with my himalayans, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 27, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Cute! I've done something like this with my himalayans, it was a lot of fun.


I do the same thing with my bird clutches lol its amazing how much they grow.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

It really is, especially in the first 12 days or so before they open their eyes.


----------

